

Managing Scrum - 4 teams - ubi

You need to manage scrum with 4 teams of 4-6 people.<p>These teams are geographically distributed so sticky notes are not an option.<p>All 4 teams are generally working on the same product, however, they will be focused on separate  parts of a larger system. At times tasks will span teams.<p>What tool would you use for managing the backlog and the sprint backlog?
======
GKKenya
Check if seenowdo will work for you. <https://seenowdo.com/>

